# Getting rid of laugh lines



## Jennifer (Dec 26, 2007)

i've done a search and there have been things about lines, of course, but nothing specifically like laugh lines, so here's my question...

i'm only 20, so i'm not using an anti-wrikle treatment or anything like that. however, i do have laugh lines that i hate with a passion and i wanna minimize them, at least. howeverrrrr, i'm not sure if i should use regular anti-wrinkle creams or something in particular. should i use a serum? peel?

thanks, for any help!


----------



## mowgli (Dec 27, 2007)

try microdermabrasion - i used to have (what I thought were) prominent laugh lines, until I started using Epidermx on them. I tried other stuff too, like anti-wrinkle stuff, and GA peels (though I stopped doing those), but this was the best.

Since you're quite young, I'd recommend just using the epidermx on your laugh lines every night for a month, see if that makes a difference. hth!


----------



## vanilla_sky (Dec 27, 2007)

you mean "nasal labial folds"? I think no creams will help for those... sometimes certain facial structures cause people to have them earlier in life... I think the only solution to make them less noticeable would be restylane or juvaderm injections


----------



## korina981 (Dec 27, 2007)

my friend told me not to smile as often LOL

sometimes after i use certain face masks my lines seem more relaxed but its just a temp fix.


----------



## Kathy (Dec 28, 2007)

I was going to suggest Microdermabrasion also. But, really... being 20 and having them is probably hereditary and not aging. I'm not sure you can really get rid of them without plastic surgery or injections of some sort.


----------



## Jennifer (Dec 28, 2007)

thanks for the replies! i hope they go away with microdermabrasion. i'll try it. thanks!

edit: i think it IS hereditary. my mom has the same exact "lines".


----------



## monniej (Jan 2, 2008)

queen helene makes a mud pack mask that softens those tiny lines that appear on the sides of your mouth and between your eyes. in fact i used it yesterday and it worked pretty well. i don't think you can get rid of them forever without some type of procedure (i'm thinking botox) but it did seem to help!





*Queen Helene Mud Pack 6oz. + 2oz. Free Tube*

The original mud pack facial with imported natural English clay.

Tightens loose, sagging skin on the face and throat, softens lines and wrinkles, and stimulates blood circulation.

Queen Helene Mud Pack 6oz. + 2oz. Free Tube ::Cosmetic Solutions


----------



## Embria (Jan 2, 2008)

I thought I had laugh lines before, but when I went to the Aesthetician she told me it was just dry skin. Maybe you should try ruling that out first? If it is dry skin, you could use some heavy vit. E oil or Lanolin just on the lines and they should disappear by morning. Lanolin worked better for me.


----------



## Jennifer (Jan 2, 2008)

thanks for the tips!!


----------



## Sheikah (Jan 3, 2008)

I have them too!! I'm freaking 22! Lol, yeah I hate them and If I'm not careful foundation can crease into them which gives me even more joy. I've always wanted to try microdermabrasion, maybe they'll be less noticeable then.


----------



## priya82 (Jan 4, 2008)

Smash ripe banana and apply it over the face. It greatly helps with laugh lines.


----------



## natasha (Feb 16, 2008)

hey there,

I am 24 and also have that problem. My dermatologist said it was hereditary. However, I am determined to not let them get the upper hand while I still have a fighting chance. So, over the last few years I have been using and at home microderm and occasionally go in for a spa treatment when I can save money for it. I also use a moisturizer with sunscreen. I think the best weapon it a fairly new ingredient called Argireline an amino peptide that is supposed to relax facial muscles. Derma E has a really great product called Peptides Plus that has Argiline and Matrixyl (equal to alpha derma ce but half the cost) and many other great ingredients like green tea extract and is only like $27.50. It last a really long time and is not greasy. I think your 20's are the best time to start taking care of your skin. good luck


----------



## shyiskrazy2 (Feb 16, 2008)

I recommend the microdermabrasion. The "spa" (not expensive) I go to offers it for a $100 and it is fanastic! Your face will feel so smooth and refreshed. I ask for light pressure, because it hurts if they don't turn the machine down. You don't have to do it all of the time, either. They said that it is good for scars, too.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Feb 16, 2008)

Ha ha, these annoy me too!


----------



## stingerash (Mar 26, 2008)

nothing can really help besides a filler... (so ive heard) anyhow... i bought avene eluage gel... its supposed to reduce appearance of deep lines... just started using it so not sure if its working but have heard great reviews


----------



## haxeleyes (Apr 24, 2012)

*to priya82, please tell the procedure of using the ripe smashed bananas....how long does it remain on the face...exfoliate first or does it matters....rinse or washed off....thank you*


----------



## simplyfi (Apr 26, 2012)

dry skin, or dehydrated skin. i have many lines and lots of wrinkles and im in my 20s too.. but that's cuz my skin is highly dehydrated.


----------



## amandanzoe (May 10, 2012)

I wish someone would have told me to look into Retin A when i was your age. It can def help them to not get any worse. And sunscreen sunscreen everyday!!!


----------



## tanderson (May 15, 2012)

Apply the fresh aloe vera gel from the leaf. It contains malic acid which helps give you healthier skin.


----------



## Tawney Glo (Sep 14, 2012)

Ive have been using the smash bannana and honey it tighten the skin leaving on for 20- 30 min works great.


----------

